

Phil Zimmerman launches new encryption company - jmj42
https://allthingsd.com/20120423/pgp-creator-phil-zimmerman-has-a-new-venture-called-silent-circle/

======
jmj42
Silent Circle <https://silentcircle.com/>

------
kinleyd
It is wonderful to hear of Phil's new venture. A unified solution for privacy
on all these platforms is the need of the hour. +1000

